# Quick question for cat lovers.



## OrlaghD (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys, Im new to this forum and I've just got a question. I live in Ireland and have heard that the shelters nearby are getting very full and need people to foster or adopt some of they kittens as they are running out of room. I've discussed fostering with my parents, my dad loves animals and is 100% for it but my mam doesn't like animals and doesn't want one in the house. 
Normally if she says no I'd just leave it and thats that but the thought of the shelter not taking in abandoned kittens and leaving some to die is really getting to me (I guess Im an emotional person) and I really want to do all I can and take one in. What Im asking I guess is what do you think I should do? Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get around my mother or anything that may help? Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'd say to wait until you move out and get your own place. Not much good ever comes from trying to get around one parent or the other. If your Mom doesn't like animals in the house, she *surely* isn't going to like it if it has diarrhea or throws up or chews or destroys something. Better to not bring one in and fall in love and then have to get rid of it.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, also thought I should mention, fostering isn't just about taking in an animal in need and looking after it. It's also about letting that animal go once the right home comes along who wants to adopt that animal permanently. If you and your dad are both animal lovers your mom may be apprehensive to the thought of fostering because she knows that, that will just open the floodgate to actually adopting a cat, which she doesn't seem to want! Like Marie mentioned, waiting until you have your own place before you foster is a good idea, it's what I'm doing! In the mean time why not try volunteering at the shelter and helping them out in other ways? Like cleaning cages, playing with cats and dogs, and any other odds and ends a shelter staffed by volunteers might need!


----------



## Simplekat (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Orlagh. :smile:

I will add my experience as you may find some use of it. However, your situation may be a little different.

I recently took in Tiggy and Panther. They were neglected in their previous home and they weren't living a happy life at all. 

The person I got them from was a mutual friend who'd been left with them after their dad had to move. They weren't able to stay there and said mutual friend really wasn't happy with them there. Faced with the prospect of this sibling duo being separated or worse, I took them in.

Now. I live with my brother due to personal circumstances. I'd spoke to both of my brothers about getting a pet to fill the gap in my life. I didn't know much about cats (i've mostly been a dog lover) but the thought of something happening to them, or living a life without proper love and care really hit me.

About 3 weeks ago, my brother came home to find Tiggy and Panther sat there. He isn't a huge cat lover but he's never minded having them here. I should probably add that this is mostly my own place and i'm the owner of them now, paying for them and cleaning up after them, but i'm technically living with him.

I kind of sprung it on him. I knew he wouldn't turn them away and he trusts me to care for them, knowing that although I don't have experience with cats, I would look after them and be mature about the situation. There is plenty of resources for me to learn how to care for them and I also have a lot of friends with cats, or who have had cats.

It depends on your relationship with your parents really and how you go about the situation. I'd say take one in without as much preparation as you should, because as many bonuses as there is to having two cute kitties around, i've found there are challenges and a little bit of homework goes a long way. In my case - I felt I could adjust quickly and give them a brilliant home, and I have.

You may find some use of what i've just said and I hope you do. I hope things work out for you and you eventually get your feline friend! Let me know how it goes. :smile:

Waves'


----------



## OrlaghD (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for replying guys, sorry I took me so long to get back to you I just haven't had a chance to get online. The overall opinion seems to be that I should wait until I move out until I foster and I guess I have no other choice. I wouldn't try to get around my mam or anything I was just asking for some ideas that might make her think of cats in a more positive manner. It's mostly upsetting for me because there are kill shelters where I live and so many neglected and disabled cats that are in them or that are in other shelters and I have the space and love at home for one or two and my mother is just one space barrier. Also, shelters around her have staff one work experience all the time and my parents dont want me to volunteer, they'd prefer me to work.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I think it's wonderful that you're so motivated to help. Not all volunteering need be a long-term commitment. It could be something as simple as hosting a dinner party or movie night for your friends where you ask that, rather than bring a hostess gift, everyone who attends brings, say, $5 or $10 that you will then donate to the local animal shelter. Even just posting links to a shelter's 'adoptions' webpage on social media, like your facebook page, increases people's awareness of the problem. Who knows, maybe someone who sees your posts will decide that they'd like to foster or adopt a cat from your local shelter. I really believe that that the only way to change public policy on issues of animal welfare is to inform the public of what those issues are.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll tell you how I got my cat. For years my whole family have said cats were unclean and horrible animals. I pretty much was raised believing that cats were dirty animals. My Dad wouldn't even visit family members who had cats. One day my sister told me about her neighbour and how her cat just had kittens. I went to see them and fell in love. I pleaded with my parents to let me have him. My mum was ok but my dad wasn't convinced. Weeks of asking and promising he would have nothing to do with it he finally agreed. He said the cat would not be allowed in his room and if it started to smell then it would have to leave. Flash forward a year and my cat is no longer mine. He sleeps on my dads bed only accepts him brushing him and runs to the front door whenever my dad comes home. I believe that any cat can melt a persons heart. If my dad can change anyone can.


----------



## OrlaghD (Sep 28, 2013)

The movie night is actually a great idea, I'll see what my friends think of that  Although they're all broke  Thanks dt8td. lolacola, your dad sounds like my mam accept for the fact that my mam is too stubborn to even let that happen, I guess we're abit alike.


----------

